# muliblitz power packs



## merc (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all does any out there use multiblitz power packs?The reason i ask i that the studio where i work bought 2 brand new muttiblitz 2400 power packs  last summer and we have had them back to germany twice already.The problems include packs freezing ,varying power displays  and most disturbing the packs are  arcing(loud bangs like  gunshots}.We have olderpacks  which  seem to be more reliable.Anyone have similar  problems?.Its not a power supply problem as it has happened on location.


----------

